# cancelled anesthesia



## cbunti (Sep 1, 2009)

How would you code an anesthesia case where the patient received anesthsia medications but they were unable to intubate, therefore the case was cancelled.

Another case where the patient was taken to the OR, art line was started, then patient developed symptomatic bradycardia. Patient was not intubated but did receive IV medication for his symptoms (atropine, ephedrine, fentanyl)


----------

